# Oinktoberfest Spaces



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay chuckle heads. If you want a Barbecue Central City at Oinktoberfest I need your team name so I can coordinate with George so he can put us all together side by side and across from each other. Let me know. The sooner, the better.
Thanks
Chris L.
AKA Pigs


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Okay chuckle heads. If you want a Barbecue Central City at Oinktoberfest I need your team name so I can coordinate with George so he can put us all together side by side and across from each other. Let me know. The sooner, the better.
> Thanks
> Chris L.
> AKA Pigs



I'll bring the poster.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 30, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":212c4s5f]Okay chuckle heads. If you want a Barbecue Central City at Oinktoberfest I need your team name so I can coordinate with George so he can put us all together side by side and across from each other. Let me know. The sooner, the better.
> Thanks
> Chris L.
> AKA Pigs



I'll bring the poster.   



[/quote:212c4s5f]
Bring an alarm clock for pigs...cuz I ain't waking him this time :P


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 30, 2007)

Chuckleheads??/ LOL now that is funny.

I really want to go to this but I need to wait till next weekend is over with. 

Convincing the team is no problem. Convincing the bank account well that is another story


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 1, 2007)

Woodman, Uncle Bubba and me....North Coast BBQ Society


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 1, 2007)

It would be nice to be down on the end as we all were last year by the pumpkin cannons. I'm working on it. Plus we won't have to deal with too many dumb public questions as " what ya doing? " and " You cooked that how long? " Or my fav. " what's a brisket? "    Don't get me wrong, I love to promote barbecue! But on Saturday after turn in and the public asks the same questions for the thousandth time, it gets a little old. :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 1, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> It would be nice to be down on the end as we all were last year by the pumpkin cannons. I'm working on it. Plus we won't have to deal with too many dumb public questions as " what ya doing? " and " You cooked that how long? " Or my fav. " what's a brisket? "    Don't get me wrong, I love to promote barbecue! But on Saturday after turn in and the public asks the same questions for the thousandth time, it gets a little old. :roll:



Somebody must have told you about that, I thought you were sleeping at turn in time last year.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea, yea, yea. I had way too many adult beverages friday night. Thought Dave was going to beat the crap out of me after the 5th or 6th time he came over to wake me up saturday morning. Won't happen this year!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 1, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> It would be nice to be down on the end as we all were last year by the pumpkin cannons. I'm working on it. Plus we won't have to deal with too many dumb public questions as " what ya doing? " and " You cooked that how long? " Or my fav. " what's a brisket? "    Don't get me wrong, I love to promote barbecue! But on Saturday after turn in and the public asks the same questions for the thousandth time, it gets a little old. :roll:



"What's that guy doin sleeping in the van until 10:00am?????" [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> add me to the list, shenandoah q crew.



Brian, are you competitng?  It will be great to see ya up there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 2, 2007)

Add me to the list too: Double D's BBQ.  I'm requesting a double space though for the big green tent in case it snows!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 11, 2007)

*Oink*

Okay. This is what I have. I was in contact with George today and he said " I'll do the best I can" It sure would be nice to be all in a row or across from each other.
Kiss My Ash
North Coast BBQ Society
Shenandoah Q Crew
Double D's BBQ
The rest of you folk LET ME KNOW. Applications are coming fast, There is a cut off at 60 teams this year.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 11, 2007)

Who's kiss my ash?
and where is the Swine Syndicate?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 11, 2007)

I got ya down Dave along with oompappy.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 11, 2007)

I am going to talk to my sponsors see if they will foot the bill.

This sounds like such fun.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 11, 2007)

Cool, come on down.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 11, 2007)

Is George intending on sending applications and packages to returning teams, haven't heard anything so far.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 11, 2007)

No, you have to got to the Oinktoberfest website and dowload the application.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep that idiot Red Dog guy as far away from us as possible! Also, I want warmer weather this year......


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Woodman,

Getting kind of picky in your old age! or is just crusty?   
Are you interested in a couple of Cubans?

Cheers


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Hey Woodman,
> 
> Getting kind of picky in your old age! or is just crusty?
> Are you interested in a couple of Cubans?
> ...



I am partial to Montecristo # 2's!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 12, 2007)

Woodman...I think the RedDog guy is the national recording artist...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well the devil went down to Georgia
He was lookin for a beer to drink
He saw a case of Red Dog 
And he threw up in the kitchen sink!


Johnny pop that Red Dog top 
And take a big ole chug
And if you cannot down it all
The devil gets your soul.........

Hey, now I have my own Red Dog song! I'm bringing my bass!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 16, 2007)

IF at all possible I would really like to be near you guys. 

It would be great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> IF at all possible I would really like to be near you guys.
> 
> It would be great.



Hey Pigs, can you make this happen?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll try to do the best I can. Going to see George with the list this week.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 16, 2007)

well I express posted my application and check today. It should be there in 2 days max, I also included a note if at all possible to be near you all.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2007)

The list is in.


----------



## john pen (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like we'll be in also..will have a definite answer soon..Just waiting to make sure I get approved for the weekend off !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2007)

chuckle head. You going to compete? Sure would be nice if you did! Or you just coming for the fun?


----------



## john pen (Jul 19, 2007)

If we come, we will compete...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> If we come, we will compete...


Or at least cook  :P


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 19, 2007)

When George gets Diva's request, he'll say "Oh look, another girls that wants to be close to Woodman. She'll just have to get in line......." :roll:


----------



## john pen (Jul 19, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> When George gets Diva's request, he'll say "Oh look, another girls that wants to be close to Woodman. She'll just have to get in line......." :roll:



Diva, PM me and Ill explain to you how to get a restraining order... :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 19, 2007)

heck as long as he can do some heavy lifting of our tents etc I am all for it


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> heck as long as he can do some heavy lifting of our tents etc I am all for it


Woodmans and old man...he's not going to be any help..


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Shoot! I'm in better shape than ANY of you chuckleheads!!!!! Don't mess with Mendlebaum!!!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 19, 2007)

hmmmm BBQ Central Chuckleheads

has a nice ring to it.


----------

